# Compatability of window 10 or window 8 with my pc



## Gamer1080p (Dec 20, 2017)

My pc specs are- 
MoBo- Msi g41m-p33 combo
CPU- intel pentium r d cpu 2.80gh
ram - DDR3 2gb ram 
currently windows 7 ultimate
graphic card integrated g41 chipset
seagate pipeline sata 320 gb


and can someone tell me why this pc lags when using youtube or even playing low end pc games or even miniclip online lags so bad.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

A Pentium D processor is not compatible with Windows 8.1 or W10

Don't try to update it won't work

2gb of Ram is barely sufficient for web use, especially watching videos when using an integrated graphics chip

you really need a minimum of 4gb and preferably the 8GB max that your board supports


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The Pentium D was introduced in 2005, that's why it is slow running more recent software. For the heck of it, I tried installing Windows 10 64 bit, since the Pentium D is dual core 64 bit, and it was successful. However everything takes ages to load. If your Win 7 is slow, then this is even slower.

There are 2 tweaks that can be made to make things run a little faster:

1. Computer > Properties > Advanced System settings > Advanced tab > Performance > Settings.
Uncheckmark all boxes. Exists in both Win7 and Win10. If the Win 2000'ish GUI is too retro for you, then leave the bottom most item checkmarked. 

2 Settings > Privacy > Background Apps. Turn off everything that would run in the background. Only exists in Win10


----------



## Gamer1080p (Dec 20, 2017)

will the pc work better if i upgrade the cpu with intel 2 quad core processor ??? with existing chipset intel g41 and increase the ram to +4 means existing 2+4= 6 gb ddr3 ram..????
will the pc run without lags then????


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The main thing that determines whether a CPU will work or not is the 'socket' of the CPU. If the CPU pins fit the socket on the motherboard, then it will work. Google the motherboard to see what socket it has, and Google the CPU to see what socket it uses.

Whether a piece of software lags or not is depends on when it was written. Again Google for the software, and find out the year it was made, and compare it to the release date of your CPU. If they're are 2 years within each other, chances are they will work well together.

As for the RAM, the more the better. As long as there are enough slots on the motherboard.


----------

